# FW New H.H. Imperial Fists-set!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/IMPERIAL_FISTS_LEGION_TEMPLAR_BRETHREN_UPGRADE_SET.html


















http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/IMPERIAL_FISTS_LEGION_PHALANX_WARDER_SQUAD_UPGRADE_SET.html


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Very nice. I expect many IF and Templar players will be very excited.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

They look nice. It's just a shame that the Imperial Fist players got screwed over with the pricing. Every other Legion got a separate sculpt for their unique unit. Imperial fist players have a £22 upgrade set they have to buy alongside a £23 unit. That means each of these units costs almost as much as a Primarch. Whereas the Emperors Children, as an example, pay only ~£45 for their unit of 5 terminators.

If I were an imperial fist player, I'd be pleased with the sculpts but raging about the price.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Deus Mortis said:


> They look nice. It's just a shame that the Imperial Fist players got screwed over with the pricing. Every other Legion got a separate sculpt for their unique unit. Imperial fist players have a £22 upgrade set they have to buy alongside a £23 unit. That means each of these units costs almost as much as a Primarch. Whereas the Emperors Children, as an example, pay only ~£45 for their unit of 5 terminators.
> 
> If I were an imperial fist player, I'd be pleased with the sculpts but raging about the price.


I would imagine these are like the special upgrade-packs like there is for the EC, WB and NL. I would imagine that the IF will get special figures of their own in a certain future.

Here are other examples: 
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/The_Hor...dren/EMPERORS_CHILDREN_SQUAD_UPGRADE_SET.html
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/The_Hor...d_Bearers/WORD_BEARERS_SQUAD_UPGRADE_SET.html
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/The_Hor...ight_Lords/NIGHT_LORDS_SQUAD_UPGRADE_SET.html

Comparing the IF with these, they looks much cheaper and you get much more for the same prices.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

With the exception of Dorn, and Sigimund (and recently revealed Pollux), IF have no new units to be revealed. Imperial Fists unique Gear are super power fists, Storm Shields and Assault Cannons, all of which are produced by GW or FW. Until we see the Fists again (Siege of Terra way, so around 2+ books and a year or more away), it's unlikely they'll get more units.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Meh. I like the axes a lot, and the torsos/shoulderpads. I also really like the unhelmed screaming head. Those gargantuan shields are goofy as hell. Still looking forward to Sigismund. I don't know too much about all the Heresy-era fluff but he seems like quite the badass.

I think the poses are the least exciting part of these releases. Those sword 'n board guys mostly seem like they're standing around.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think the armour mks are the wrong way around, Templars should have the more advance armour and the phalanx the heavier armour, but that's just my personal taste. In general though I still dislike the emphasis on the templars in regards to the early legion.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> Snip



Yeah, but all those upgrade kits are for a 10 man squad and these only let you make 5. For Templars that's not much of a problem since the minimum squad size is 5, but when you have to spend almost £50 on your 5 man unit but the Emperor's Children only have to spend like £36 for 5 palatine blades and Word Bearer's have to pay about the same for Ashen Circle and Sons of Horus for Reavers, it does smart a bit. 

Again, with the Warders, you have to pay almost £100 for their minimum squad size of 10, whereas Iron Hands only have to pay about £67 for 10 Immortals. 

Plus, for me, it smacks of laziness/lack of care that every other unique unit gets a whole new sculpt but Imperial Fist players get a re-hash of existing sculpts.

It still doesn't change that they're pretty, I just would be pissed if I was an Imperial Fist player. On the other hand, maybe this is some kind of karmic justice for them having stupidly powerful Legiones Astartes rules and Sigismund having Eternal Warrior when the likes of Abaddon, Typhon, Kharn, Erebus, etc don't.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Deus Mortis said:


> and Sigismund having Eternal Warrior when the likes of Abaddon, Typhon, Kharn, Erebus, etc don't.


Well, he is the baddest of them all, having owned most of the champions and first captains of the other legions. If anyone not a primarch deserves it, it's him.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Guard-sized power axes is all I see.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

forkmaster said:


> snip


You put the Templars twice.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Snip



Bah, it just ruins the whole "the Heresy is a dark and tumultuous time. Anything could happen and even Gods can fall!" Theme of the Heresy Era stuff for me when you've got this lone yahoo running around going "well it might be uncertain for you, but I'm eternal mother-fuckers!"


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I've sent an email to the FW Team regarding many rules errors and potential balance fixtures - such as Powerscythes granting Rampage rather than Sweep Attack (in practise sweep attack rarely grants more than the 2 attacks you have anyway) - as well as those characters who are "touched by fates" to recieve Eternal Warrior for free to actually give them a reason for being taken.

I don't see why game balance etc needs to be sacrificed for some authors love of a particular tactic.

It was done ages prior to Christmas - I recieved an email back a few days ago, signed off by "Alan B" which reading between lines was that they hadn't anticipated the power creep, and were looking into reworking the rules for later books including Chaos rules for the legions.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm impressed they responded to you about that stuff, @Vaz. It seems in general that a decent amount of excitement and creativity goes into writing rules, but far less thought about how those rules effect gameplay over all.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You should see the stuff they don't bother responding to. When I was bedridden I must have sent about 3 emails a day that were rarely responded to after the first. 

They should just give up and hire me as a tester/rules checker.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

venomlust said:


> I'm impressed they responded to you about that stuff, @Vaz. It seems in general that a decent amount of excitement and creativity goes into writing rules, but far less thought about how those rules effect gameplay over all.


Hows that different then the normal game workshop practice?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> Hows that different then the normal game workshop practice?


It isn't, but since he was talking about the FW team...

I imagine it's different writers, all equally bad at proodreading, editing, and understanding how they're changing the game.

I would instantly give Vaz more credit as a game designer, assuming he has no professional experience.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I got a response when I asked them whether they would be doing dreadnoughts for all the legions, this was a while back.

Anyway do you think they'll add any raven guard stuff? I'm considering doing a force of Solar Auxilia as the Therion Cohort with some Raven Guard allies and eventually Corax.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hard to say. Alpha Legion, Iron Warriors and Raven Guard are all in the same boat with no kits produced for them (sans Shoulder pads). only IF have anything from Book III, and that's a pair of upgrade kits.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm ok, I'll start with the Cohort for now then, do you think the Solar Auxilia suit them? I'm worried they may be a bit to elite.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't really think there'd be a problem - we're expecting a more typical Imperial army in Ruinstorm (I think that's it's name?, Book V, anyway) where we get Cultists and Imperial Army. Solar Auxilia are awesome in the way that the Tercio's work. You can get up to 6 Squads loaded on Dracosans, and fill out your troops, , and then use them as an elite hard hitting infantry allied force for your standard guard, as those same 6 squads condense into 2 troops choices.

And that's quite a hefty force - 120 ish troops and 6 tanks = it's 1410 points without upgrades, and gives you 120 30" Lasguns/36" Heavy 2 Lasguns, 6 TL Lascannons. Alternatively, run them with Demo Cannons for 1600 total army, and then take 1400 of "standard guard". It's a lot more flexible I find than it initially looks.

Of course, money issues, but this is Forge World and 30K. If you're not selling major organs (I find it easier to take other peoples, you might need your own), then lets home that the FBI don't come looking for the reason behind your Wall Street dodgy dealings.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Something more in the FW bulletin today. Talk of an IF command set, with this sneak peek.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If that's not Sigismund, I'm a Bluefooted Booby


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Something more in the FW bulletin today. Talk of an IF command set, with this sneak peek.


Okay, now we're talking. That looks awesome.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

He does look cool but he does'nt seem grand enough to me to be Sigismund. He seems much less impressive then the likes of Typhus or Kharn.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You mean the unique armour pads, filigree, helmet, and chained weapon aren't impressive?


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

No, not really. Not enough to be Sigismund anyway. Maybe it's early and if I saw the full model painted and on a large scenic base like the previous characters I mentioned then I would think differently but at the moment I would expect them to be parts from an IF Command Squad kit as Khorne's Fist suggested.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

By way of support for my case, I found this on B&C. It's suspected to be Alexis Polux. I think you'll agree even with the pieces missing it's still a grander model then the one shown above.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

See, there's this wonderful thing called difference of opinion.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Asamodai said:


> By way of support for my case, I found this on B&C. It's suspected to be Alexis Polux. I think you'll agree even with the pieces missing it's still a grander model then the one shown above.


That one was confirmed as Polux and fully revieled on xmas day.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Asamodai said:


> By way of support for my case, I found this on B&C. It's suspected to be Alexis Polux. I think you'll agree even with the pieces missing it's still a grander model then the one shown above.


 Here is the full picture. I agree though, I suspect this to be a "regular" command squad and not a character release.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

> It looks like we’re not done with the VIIth Legion just yet – I caught sight of this awesome Command set a few days ago being worked on in the Forge World Studio.


This is the caption attached to the pic on the FW site, so I'm pretty sure that mini is part of the squad rather than Sigismund. We'll know soon enough. It's usually only a couple of weeks before the stuff seen in the bulletins are up on the site.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

You think that's good, still waiting for T-Sons.


----------

